# As a Reader, How Important to You Is a Cover?



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I ask this because as an almost-exclusively ebook reader, I never look at the covers. Now, when I read paperbacks, the cover was important because I used it as the first step in deciding if I had read this book before! Then I read the blurb and the first few pages before buying it {or not.}

These days I download the sample which is the deciding factor whether I buy or not.

So, how important is the cover to you?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

A nice cover catches my eye first. It matters in as much as it gets me to slow down and pay attention.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

It's actually very important to me, even now and I am also entirely an eBook reader.  

I love cover art, always have and many covers tell a story in and of themselves.  I hacked my Kindle so that my favorite covers of all time are the screen savers.


----------



## Domothy (Nov 28, 2010)

Before I got my Kindle they were one my deciding factors when buying a book, despite the age-old adage of "never judge a book by its cover". It's particularly important, I think, when pertaining to sci-fi & fantasy books since the cover has to be a window to another world and avoid looking tacky at the same time.

But since becoming a Kindle owner I couldn't really care less about covers since I never see them any more.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Covers are very important to me. I'm 99% ebooks currently, but many times I still go to Barnes and Noble to browse and find books to buy on my kindle.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

I think 'judging a book by its cover' holds true to most readers, even though they may not admit it. But of course, a book can have an awesome cover, but a horrible story on the inside. It goes hand in hand. For me personally, I look at the cover first, then read the synopsis of the book if it looks like something I might be interested in.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I really enjoy the book cover. I wish that you could have the book covers come up as screen savors. this would encourage the publisher/author to place the cover in the ebook.
sylvia


----------



## joepr (Mar 16, 2011)

a good cover makes me stop and look what that book is about.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Book covers were terribly important to me even before I became a designer. If the cover looks bad or just plain boring I won't even bother to read the blurb, unless the author is a favorite of mine. Even then, I'll look at her other books first to see if there's one with a more appealing cover because I'm reluctant to buy the ugly one. So yeah, covers are the authors' first chance to make an impression on me. They're the thing I scan to decide if I wanna learn more about the book.

My buying process (in order of importance) goes something like this:

* Is it a genre I like?
* Is it an author I've heard of?
* Do I like the Cover?
* Do I like the title?
* Do I like the blurb?
* Am I okay with the price?

The answer pretty much has to be "yes" on at least four of these before I'll buy the book. For example, the turnoff of a dull cover can sometimes be balanced by a really cool title. The only one that's inflexible for me is genre. I never read outside of my favorites, unless it's a gift book or the author is a personal friend.


----------



## JerseyGirlBookReviews (Jan 27, 2011)

Before I got my Kindle, the cover of a paperback would be one of the deciding factors to see if I was interested in reading a book. But now that I have the Kindle, I still find the cover appealing but it is the review that draws me in when deciding what books I want to read.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I always go to the cover when I start a new book. 

I don't know if it's an old habit from reading physical books, but I have to start from the very beginning, cover, table of contents and all.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

I love book covers to distraction, and they're maybe the only thing about using a Kindle that I miss, and one reason I still read a fair amount of paper books. I like my husband's Kindle app on his iPad because you get to see the covers-- and in color.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

Even though I won't really spend a lot of time looking at the cover of an ebook, if it isn't the cover that the printed book has I will make the effort to add the proper cover in Calibre if I can. 

Weird, but true. So I guess the cover for me does have some importance.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

The cover is not important to me at all, because I know it doesn't necessarily have anything to do with the book itself. But one of the things I like about reading on a Kindle is that no one else knows what I'm reading. (I like some romance novels, and some of those covers are downright embarrassing!)


----------



## gryeates (Feb 28, 2011)

I would say yes, as a reader and an author. I think a book needs to be a complete package with the story itself, cover, blurb etc all complimenting one another.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

A cover plays the same role in an online store as it does in a physical bookshop. 

I'm with Dara regarding quality: if a cover is extremely unprofessional, I won't consider buying the book. I assume the content will be of the same quality.

ETA: I feel a bit odd posting about the quality of covers when I made my own.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Covers have always been important to me....A good piece of artwork or attractive scene will get me to pick the book up and look at it (first step to a sale). Blood, guts, gore, lude sex, poor artwork will not get a second glance (No Sale).

Covers also have a second importance to me as I always assume that when "out in the world", folks judge my character by what I am reading...this was why changing the sleep screens was very important to me...


----------



## Jaylareads (Mar 27, 2011)

Its more the contents, but the cover is something that can attract you to the book. You can't judge a book by its cover is true tho. But visual appeal does work wonders!!


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

It's very important to me - when I'm online. I can hardly see the covers on my Kindle, so when I'm shopping on the Kindle, I usually look at the blurb and reviews a little more. But when I'm online, it's the first thing I see, and I'll scroll right past an ugly cover unless I've already heard amazing reviews about it.


----------



## Rose Gordon (Mar 18, 2011)

I moderately care about them. They help to grab my attention intitally when I'm scrolling through the pages on Amazon looking for a book. But I won't buy a book because of an attractive cover like I would have with a paperback. However, I will click on the page to read more about the story and even try a sample because of an attractive cover.


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

I won't buy a book based solely on the cover but the cover has to grab my attention first or else I never get around to reading the blurb, the reviews, and the sample. There are so many choices that the cover is the first thing that I use to determine if I'm going to learn more about the book.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Very important  



-Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Tux Toledo (Mar 27, 2011)

An attractive cover will always attract me to a book although my buying decision is made using other factors. So I think a good cover is very important from a marketing viewpoint (I know, define "good" or "attractive" ).


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Very interesting so far. There are more people who look at and pay attentions to covers of ebooks than those who don't.

I asked this question because when I was reading an article somewhere on self publishing {I have the attention span of a gnat these days otherwise I would tell you where}, one thing that was mentioned was the importance of  a good cover.  It was then that I realized that I seldom look at the covers of the ebooks that I read, so I felt the writer of the article was incorrect.

It is always interesting to learn something new...


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

Eye candy is typically appealing everywhere and to everyone, at some level (if it's sufficiently attractive or intriguing). However, covers mattered a whole lot more to me in my youth (and with hard copy books) than they do now, with ebooks-- except for when I'm considering a new author or genre.

I will add that I'd rather a book have an abstract or minimal cover design, than something more fanciful that is ill-conceived or badly done. E.g., one of my favorite authors of recent years is Charles Stross, and I thought his cover for Saturn's Children looked bad to the point of tackiness. However, I still bought the book, mainly on the strength of his past works, and partly because the description sounded interesting.

I guess I should also add that covers I like add a bit more entertainment or distraction value to a book for me, as I might spend some time admiring them, or contemplating them, when I'm not actually reading the story they represent. But maybe that's only because I'm an artist myself, and usually create my own book covers.


----------



## DanDillard (Mar 10, 2011)

Packaging... if it's eye-catching, isn't it more likely to grab readers who might not read it otherwise? In the ever-growing ocean of e-books, it's hard to sort through them... It can be deceiving though... a lousy writer can be a great artist--or pay one to design a brilliant cover.


----------



## B.J. Keeton (Jul 8, 2010)

For me, the cover is fairly important.  It tells me what subgenre the book is and (most of the time) what tone the book will have.  I like a certain kind of science fiction and fantasy, while I tend to avoid others.  Titles can often be misleading, and so can blurbs and descriptions, but I've found that most of the time, a book that the type of books I enjoy all have similarly styled covers.  I know it's not a hard and fast rule, nor is there anything quantifiable about it, but as a reader, it's held true more times than not.  

For instance, if I'm looking for pulpy, fun sci fi, I will avoid books that have realistic looking spaceships or modern-esque aliens.  If I'm looking for hard, epic fantasy, I might not read something that has a noir cover like The Dresden Files.  For the most part, genres have cover conventions just like literature itself.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

I may buy a book despite its having an unappealing cover--perhaps it's been recommended or it's received great reviews. But I've also bought a number of books because I _love_ their covers. For me, a good cover is one of the details that creates a good reading experience. If a cover is interesting, I'm more likely to stop and read a sample, or even buy the book right away.


----------



## William BK. (Mar 8, 2011)

I think that I am much less cover-conscious since I became a Kindle reader, though walking into a BN does trigger old habits of browsing by appealing cover. For me, if a physical book had a sword or a knife on it, I would always pick it up and read the blurb, hoping for some historical fiction. 

Since I started reading more fantasy, I've actually relied more on name recognition to pick out a book on a shelf, as all the covers, it seems to me, look the same.

But when browsing the Kindle store, aside from the covers that scream "amateur", I don't really care. It may be snobbish, but if an indie author hasn't cared enough to put together a decent cover, I automatically assume the same care (or lack thereof) went into the content and editing that follows the cover.


----------



## Iain Rowan (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm still drawn in by a good cover. 

But then, I still like good album cover art, and I've not owned a physical album in years: an iPod screen is not the same as a record sleeve from a vinyl LP, sure, but I still enjoy having the cover art there, and appreciate the ones I think are striking or clever.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Cover on ebooks is important up to the point until I buy them and read them. Once I start reading, I don't look at the cover anymore. Its the little difference between holding my Kindle and holding a PB. I can quickly glance at the cover with the PB, but not so with the Kindle. 

But it doesn't change at all the way I shop for the books. For browsing and looking for books, I look at the cover no matter if its ebook or PB. Equally important.


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

A cover draws me in when the book is unknown.  If I've already heard that the book is good, then it doesn't matter what the cover looks like.


----------



## WilliamVitka (Mar 28, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> A nice cover catches my eye first. It matters in as much as it gets me to slow down and pay attention.


Seconding this. A nice cover also makes me think the writer is trying to impress me, or at least make sure that I, a potential reader, get the best possible presentation.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

As a reader, book covers aren't that important to me. I choose a book based on recommendations of people whose opinions I respect, or on the blurb to see if the topic is something I'd be interested in.

As a writer, it's really important, though; especially if I can have input with my publisher (which I got with The Opposite of Dark). I self-published Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption; for Fatal Encryption, I spent a full week reviewing over 20,000 photos to find 3 or 4 that represented a major theme or tie-in to the book. I then hired an experienced jacket designer (for both print books) because I didn't want the finished produt to look amateurish. Bookstore owners often commented on how good the book looked, so it really paid off for me.

Debra


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

A good cover will catch my eye, which will lead me to read what the book is about. If it sounds interesting I'll sample and then buy.


----------



## JenniferNaylor (Dec 27, 2009)

ireadbooks said:


> I always go to the cover when I start a new book.
> 
> I don't know if it's an old habit from reading physical books, but I have to start from the very beginning, cover, table of contents and all.


This is exactly how I start new books on my Kindle as well. I love cover art and wish that we could see them on the Kindle instead of a list. I can't even count the times while shopping on Amazon I have clicked on a book because of the cover. So, I will say very important


----------



## Averydebow (Jan 20, 2011)

A cover is the poster for the movie, the ad for the product.  It is the visual representation of all that is contained within.  If the outside looks awful it is announcing to me--right or wrong--the inside is just as terrible.


----------



## BethCaudill (Mar 22, 2011)

A cover will catch my eye and cause me to go check out the book.  Will I buy a book on cover alone?  No.  But it will get me to stop and check out the blurb and sample.  

Also, right or wrong, the cover helps set an expected tone of the book. And readers will be disappointed if the tone from the cover doesn't match what's inside.  Maybe it's more subliminal but I think a cover affects readers enjoyment of a book.


----------



## RVS78 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very important but not the selling point. It just makes me stop and say, "Now what do we have here..."
A sexy cover makes you want to flirt with the book...or something. 
A visually appealing cover art followed by a good blurb and I'm pretty much sold.


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

Dara England said:


> My buying process (in order of importance) goes something like this:
> 
> * Is it a genre I like?
> * Is it an author I've heard of?
> ...


I have to agree with this breakdown. The cover has to grab me, from there I look at blurb. Title doesn't really hold that much weight. Price does though. But, the cover, yes, it's what makes me click on it (ebook) or grab it off the shelves first.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes, the blurb is a major thing - something I have to work on a lot.  I think we can leave our covers alone for the short term :\


----------



## Scott Daniel (Feb 1, 2011)

It's not as important to me as the book's title and description. An excellent cover might grab my attention briefly, but if the book doesn't sound interesting, I'm not buying it.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Of course, from a cold-sale view, the book cover is going to be the first grab... then the title, then the blurb/description.  It's like dating.


----------



## Allan R. Wallace (Mar 15, 2011)

Browsing in a book store (I still love 'em) a cover can stop and make me look. 

Online I'm usually coming from a referral or experience with the author. A cover has to be terrible to keep me from reading the reviews. If I'm undecided after the reviews I'll read a sample, by now I'm looking for a reason not to buy. If I'm still not sure, I'll compare price to value. As a last resort I'll add it to a wish list to consider it later.

Reviews are usually the deal maker or breaker.


----------



## Keith Brooke (Feb 16, 2011)

The cover's all part of the package for me. I've read some great books that have been cursed with awful covers. But they're the exceptions; you can't help that first impression, and if a cover is poorly produced it sets up the impression of unprofessionalism. It's not so much a case of not liking a cover, but when it's a fuzzy, poorly-composed picture with the text done in what looks like 1990s WordArt, it doesn't exactly convince me that the book has gone through any kind of quality control.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Since I started reading almost exclusively on my Kindle, I had read quite a few books that I NEVER would have picked up off of a shelf because of the cover art!  I rarely look at covers for this reason- I have started stetching my interests into new genres (paranormal, fantasy type stuff mostly) and I find most of the covers kind of cheesy (in my personal opinion)- but I have really enjoyed the content!  So I guess I feel differently than many people- I prefer NOT to look at the covers before I start reading a new author/series/genre....


----------



## spiritualtramp (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd like to say that book covers aren't important to me at all, but I'm probably wrong. I suspect that for most people there may not be anything conscious at work, but that a good cover at least makes them stop and look. A bad cover might do the same thing. I wouldn't buy/not buy based solely on the cover, but if I'm browsing and I pick up a book the cover probably did what it needed to do.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

It is very hard to ignore importance of cover.  Even if we don't care on an eReader such as Kindle, the cover does attract. I do tend to click a book that looks nice and has interesting Title.


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

Unless you know the book/author by reputation or recommendation, the cover is the first hook. The cover needs to sell the story that it, erm, covers (LOL). It is there to express the essence of what lies in all those pages. Publishers know how important this is and that's why the digital artist is seeing boom times now - e-book covers are big business because the buyer will make a decision based on something the size of a postage stamp.


----------



## JMCornwell (Apr 1, 2011)

I agree that good cover art catches the eye, even from across the store, but how many people really go to the bookstore any more? There are those who say a bad cover can keep readers away, and I think that's true in part. People are visual, and some more visual than others. Then there are those who believe that the colors used can be suggestive and even boost the impulse to buy. I'd rather believe that art in any form catches the eye, but words hold the attention. 

I changed the cover of my book because several people mentioned it was too cartoonish. 

When a writer cares enough about the contents of the book to make sure the outside is as good as the inside, I think that just says quality. And then there are great book covers with garbage inside. For every rule, there is an exception.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Covers are important, but they're strictly cosmetic.  A low-budget cover is a definite turn-off.  A bad cover implies bad writing inside.


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

Patrick Skelton said:


> A low-budget cover is a definite turn-off. A bad cover implies bad writing inside.


Yes. So doesn't that mean they are much more than just cosmetic? The cover can make or break the deal with the potential reader.


----------



## JMCornwell (Apr 1, 2011)

I would imagine the same question could be asked of dating or mating. Is an ugly wo/man a deal breaker? Just as an ugly wo/man can be enticing and even seductive, so might a bad cover.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm a reader and a human being with taste before I'm a writer. A bad cover is definitely a no-no. It means I won't even pick up the book and read the blurb, or read the product description on Amazon. If the publisher can't even take enough care with his first introduction of the book to me, what reason is there to believe that anything good lurks behind?


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

When I was buying paper books the cover was what caught my eye and drew me on displayed books in the bookstore. If I pulled a book out of a row, the cover could have a negative effect. If the cover showed a hunk standing there with an adoring woman stroking his chest I could say, "Oops, that's not for me."

Book descriptions have more effect on my buying than covers.
Reader reviews have more effect on my buying than covers but less than the book descriptions.
Recommendations from people I trust have a significant effect.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

I admit having a totally irrational reaction to cover art. Regardless of anything I might know about the story or the author, I still tend to judging the book as a whole by the cover. If the art is too stereotypical or old-fashioned, I jump to conclusions about the book itself. Can't help it. I'm just a very visual person.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Joseph Robert Lewis said:


> I admit having a totally irrational reaction to cover art. Regardless of anything I might know about the story or the author, I still tend to judging the book as a whole by the cover. If the art is too stereotypical or old-fashioned, I jump to conclusions about the book itself. Can't help it. I'm just a very visual person.


I don't see that as necessarily a bad thing. The publisher is telling you something with the cover illustration and choice of typography. Among other things, he may be telling you, _This book is not for you!_ The problem arises when the publisher by clumsy cover art or typography tells you accidentally or incompetently that a book you would have loved is not for you.

In indie land the problem of the cover -- which is the most skilled of the jobs performed by the publisher next to the dust jacket blurb -- has now shifted to the author.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Joseph Robert Lewis said:


> I admit having a totally irrational reaction to cover art. Regardless of anything I might know about the story or the author, I still tend to judging the book as a whole by the cover. If the art is too stereotypical or old-fashioned, I jump to conclusions about the book itself. Can't help it. I'm just a very visual person.


I actually don't have an issue with people judging by a cover - I mean, it's just another way of attracting an audience, if you do a good job on the cover then isn't that precisely what it's supposed to do... or should we ban artistic covers and revert to white-jacket with 16pt black Times Roman on the front only?

If the cover draws in someone and they buy the book without checking samples first, then it's their own downfall if the quality of the text was less than desired


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

Unless you're an author with the following of a Stephen King or John Grisham, whose fans will grab up that next book anyway, I think it's very important.  I always look at covers, then read the blurb.  I also read the first few paragraphs, to see if the writing draws me in.  I assume most other people do too. But the cover is what first draws the reader.

Joan


----------



## Amaterasu (Aug 31, 2010)

I share the same sentiments as most here regarding the importance of a good cover.  For me, a great cover can make up for a story that was just okay.  When it comes to ebooks, I honestly don't bother trying to find out more info. on a book if a cover doesn't look professionally done.  When it comes to both ebooks and DTBs, I refuse to buy books with covers that refer to their book-based movies. It kills the fantasy.


----------



## Moissanitejewel (Mar 17, 2011)

I hate to say it, especially since I'm an author, but yeah. Definitely. A cover is what captures my attention first. In fact, a cover could be well made, but if it didn't capture what the real book description seems to convery, than I can also get confused and skip a book that way. A cover must grab me first, then the description.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins (Jan 20, 2011)

If it's a genre I don't typically read, the cover is not going to matter one bit. If it is a genre I read, it can either be a turn off if it's not done well.


----------



## CaedemMarquez (Mar 23, 2011)

Covers matter. If it's a bad cover, one assumes (despite that saying we all know!) that it is not a good book and if it's a great cover, they think it is a great book.


----------



## ScottF (Mar 29, 2011)

Not nearly as important as the content of the book. But the cover needs to be somewhat _respectable_, at least. It's a calling card letting the reader know if you've put any thought into your book.

I've personally bought books whose covers were nothing but colored text (but I knew the authors' works in advance).


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

ScottF said:


> I've personally bought books whose covers were nothing but colored text (but I knew the authors' works in advance).


And that now is the crux of the argument. If you already know the author and have confidence in their work, the cover carries less influence to you, you're already half-sold, however, for getting attention from new people, the 'cold sale', it's vital to have a good cover (and followup blurb).


----------



## medicalhumor (Feb 15, 2011)

For me, I suppose the covers made all the difference in the world. If I saw a submarine, an airplane, a warship, anything under water, a medical symbol like the caduseus or stethoscope or Clive Cusslers name on it, then I would pick it up and read the back cover and inside few pages.
Having just published my own book on Amazon, which I designed myself because I couldn't afford a pro, I depended on the medical symbol of ambulances: the star of life and an EKG strip to draw attention to it. I also depended on a funny text for the title and subtitle to attract readers...hopefully...."Emergency Laughter" and " it wasn't funny when it happened, but it is now."

We'll see if it works or not.

Mike Cyra


----------



## Trulte (Apr 2, 2011)

Now I don't care about the covers anymore. Using Amazon via my Kindle I hardly notice the cover at all when I buy my stuff. That said, I am always drawn to a well made cover on physical books. Especially in airports when I have time to spend (yes, I'm spending most of my time in the book shops  and if the author is unknown to me. It ticks my attention and I may read at the back of a book with a well made cover to check if the content is interesting. If it is, I check if I can get the book as an e-book. 
To answer the question though... The cover isn't at all important if I know what I want. The cover can be important in the way that it may draw my attention to a new author...


----------



## Tom Schreck (Dec 12, 2010)

I would like to say they don't matter but I think they do--in the same way that product packaging influences buying on and almost imperceptible level on everything from gum to milk to automobiles. How could they not?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Not as important as the title of the book.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

It's hard to get passed a bad first impression 
Sylvia


----------



## ScottF (Mar 29, 2011)

> ... for getting attention from new people, the 'cold sale', it's vital to have a good cover (and followup blurb).


Insightful.

And you raise an obvious derivative question: what is more important, the cover or the blurb?

I'm talking Kindle-specific, here.

Blurb at the top, teeny-tiny gray little cover thumbnail at the bottom.

Blurb gets prime real estate but cover gets to wink and nod and charm. Through a keyhole.

At night.

It's small, y'all. Truth.

The blurb doesn't get the thousand words a picture's supposed to be worth. But a single word can cut or soothe all on its own.

So who wins? Or is competition between blurb and cover not the proper metaphor at all? If not, what metaphor _is_ proper?

*What's the perfect relationship between the blurb and cover images?*

Just a tangent.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

CaedemMarquez said:


> Covers matter. If it's a bad cover, one assumes (despite that saying we all know!) that it is not a good book and if it's a great cover, they think it is a great book.


 Agreed. In addition, a good cover does make a book stand out, whether you are scanning bookshelves or a page of search results online. There have certainly been a few I've clicked on just to find out what the book's all about.


----------



## TaniaLT (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm just collating an ebook reader survey I carried out - so far it's showing covers are one of the least important deciding factors in buying an ebook.


----------



## ajbarnett (Apr 11, 2011)

An interesting collection of ideas. My preference is on covers. They are the first thing to catch my eye.


----------



## NaomiMarx (Apr 9, 2011)

As the old saying goes, never judge a book by its cover! But actually, I think everyone does in some way, we don't try to, but it's what draws you in. Personally, even if a book had a bad cover and I was interested in the context the cover wouldn't matter, but If I'm looking for something new, then the first line of attraction may be the cover. Especially with so many books to choose from!


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

OK, so this isnt scientific but all I know is that with the original cover of ADMD I didnt get a single (NOT one!) click on a pay per click ad for 6 weeks. 
I changed the cover and since then I have hit my maximum daily budget for clicks - the only thing I changed was the cover. 
I can only conclude that the new cover drew attention long enough to read the words....


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

As a reader, a nice eye-catching cover is the first thing I notice. Then I read the blurb, and if the blurb entices me I'll check out the sample. If the sample is good and it keeps my attention, I'll buy it.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Every time I buy a book with an interesting cover, I regret it.  Last time I was looking around a book store, I saw the latest book in a series.  Cover looked cool, briefly read what it was about and bought the first book on my Kindle.  I immediately regretted it.  It was a "young adult" book in which the main character whined endlessly about being cool, who was cool, etc.  It was extremely bad.  Did a search in my kindle library to see how many time cool was in each book.  The only one that used the word more was Gone With The Wind, and Scarlett sure wasn't obsessing about being cool.  The covers of this series did not reflect the juvenile nature of the writing or series.  I really can't stomach most young adult literature.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Grace Elliot said:


> OK, so this isnt scientific but all I know is that with the original cover of ADMD I didnt get a single (NOT one!) click on a pay per click ad for 6 weeks.
> I changed the cover and since then I have hit my maximum daily budget for clicks - the only thing I changed was the cover.
> I can only conclude that the new cover drew attention long enough to read the words....


Grace, show us the old and the new covers please, if you still have them. This is valuable hard information.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

A beautiful cover won't necessarily convince me to buy a book, but I am very turned off by ugly and poorly-made covers. I prefer to go by title and back blurb. That said, I know book covers are very important to readers so I do my best to have attractive covers for my own books. I don't always succeed but I try.

One thing I hate is when a cover doesn't match the contents of the book. I'm thinking of cases where the depictions of the characters on the cover look nothing like the characters. For instance, if the book hero has long, blonde hair and the cover hero has short-cropped brown hair. That irritates me.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

If I've heard the author is good, or read his/her other books, or been lucky enough to be grabbed by a few lines, the cover is of zero importance. The cover exists because it is a convention, and in bookstores, it needs to attract attention from browsers.

For me, the names SALMAN RUSHDIE or V.S. NAIPAUL or THOMAS PYNCHON on a book is enough--it could be a plain white background. I would still look inside the book.


----------



## ajbarnett (Apr 11, 2011)

I think the experience of Grace Elliot is very important and just about sums it up. Covers really do matter - at least in drawing readers in for a closer look - and isn't that what we are after, for people to at least check the blurb.


----------



## markchisnell (Mar 22, 2011)

It looks like the indie writers need to make sure that they have a good graphic designer amongst their mates


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Grace Elliot said:


> OK, so this isnt scientific but all I know is that with the original cover of ADMD I didnt get a single (NOT one!) click on a pay per click ad for 6 weeks.
> I changed the cover and since then I have hit my maximum daily budget for clicks - the only thing I changed was the cover.
> I can only conclude that the new cover drew attention long enough to read the words....


 I had a very similar experience last year. I launched my first e-book without a cover and got very few downloads. When I added one - just an plain background image with some text - the number of downloads increased immediately by a factor of ten. Covers may not be a factor in buying, but they certainly influence whether people look at the book.


----------



## Starry Eve (Mar 10, 2011)

Another twist to this cover art question is whether a color design should be more important than a black-and-white one in terms of marketing? Color tends to attract the eye more, but the Kindle is presently a shades-of-grey device and sometimes, an author's work (eg, horror or darker genres) is better represented by a black-and-white picture. Kind of like why photographers will often rely on black-and-white images to give off a certain visual effect that color just wouldn't be able to capture well.

So, as a reader and potential book buyer, how important to you is a color cover?


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

A cover catches the eye, hints to a reader what the book is about (like a teaser), and can send unintended messages about the quality of the writing.  

A cover has always been important.


----------



## DeclanStanley (Sep 30, 2010)

I'd like to say that covers don't matter but I guess that they do have to catch my eye in order to attract my attention.
However the single most important factor in my decision to buy is now the free sample. I always now download the free sample to my kindle and if the story doesn't grab me then I don't buy.
I'll read the blurb and review but I'm now a dedicated "try before you buy" reader. But then that's how I used to buy physical books as well.


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

Interesting question! I used to never like people on the covers...I wanted to make the characters in my head (because most of the heroes looked like dh in my head, lol). I used to loved "cute" covers. But these days, I read anything!  I do not judge a book by its cover anymore.


----------



## apbschmitz (Apr 22, 2011)

Like a decent paint job on a car, don't you think? Doesn't make the car go faster, but it does catch your eye.


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

I like a good book cover. But maybe that's because I like art in general. I wouldn't mind blowing up a cool book cover and framing it on my wall


----------



## Starry Eve (Mar 10, 2011)

A book cover as framed art? That's actually a cool idea!


----------



## Kimberly Van Meter (Apr 22, 2011)

As a reader, the cover is very important to me. If I'm drawn to a cover, I'm more inclined to read the blurb or check a sample. If the cover puts me off, it won't have a chance. Also, to me, it seems if the author didn't put enough effort into the cover, what kind of effort did they put into their writing? JMHO, of course. 

Kimberly V.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I would like my book covers as my screen saver pics on my K
sylvia


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Italiahaircolor said:


> I hacked my Kindle so that my favorite covers of all time are the screen savers.


Oh! This is exactly what I want to do. I love a beautiful cover.


----------



## Sean Thomas Fisher (Mar 25, 2011)

For an unknown indie writer, eBook covers are like bait. They have to be dazzling and not only catch the eye of a reader, but look alive as well. Which is why I should stop using dead people on my zombie covers. Oops.


----------



## ChristopherDavidPetersen (Mar 24, 2011)

How important is a cover?

If you went on a blind date... How important would that cover be? The cover is everything!

That's probably why I don't sell much... just kidding, I sell a lot, but not nearly as much as I'd like to. Does anyone out there want to redesign my front covers for me? No? No takers? Eh, it was worth a shot.

The description is equally as important. There is nothing worse than finding a great cover that draws you in, tantalizes your imagination with what lies beneath, then all you get is a limp dishrag for a synopsis. Man, that sucks.

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

I love covers.  Even though I often read books with "classic thrift" covers, I still love a catchy cover. It's even a theme in my book that translates as "everything shiny is not gold" as the Spanish idiom for "don't judge a book by its cover."  . . .except we do!


----------



## Jud (Jun 22, 2010)

I believe the majority of books are picked up and turned over to read the blurb on the back mainly because the cover caught the attention of the buyer.  I know it does for me.  But I won't buy the book just because of the cover.  I'll read the back or blurb and usually open to page one to see how the book starts.  If all of them work for me then I'll buy the book.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

As a reader of eBooks now and also print when I *have* to...the cover is (I feel) part of the selection process and should be reflective of the story within. I get my genre figured out on Amazon.com first, then I flip through recently popular...and I have to say, a "dorky" cover is an instant turn-off. Conversely, if the artwork is glorious but the reviews stink, I won't touch it. The initial click is... maybe the artwork caught my eye and I wanted to see what the synopsis and reviews were.

As an author, I really deliberated over my choice of book cover art and ultimately went with something that was bold, yet understated. Those are my favorite types . Just my thoughts...


----------



## Gail M Baugniet (Apr 12, 2011)

Book covers, especially their colors, have always influenced my desire to purchase. One instance that stands out is a new bestselling book I spotted on display at B&N. The cover was a bright chartreuse. I couldn't imagine anyone buying the book. I once refused to purchase a favorite singer's record album (yes, album) because he was wearing a chartreuse sweater on the cover. I did eventually buy the 33 1/3 rpm record ... but not the book.


----------



## Plotspider (Mar 15, 2011)

I think a cover is rather important, even in an ebook.  I am of the opinion that ebooks should be every bit as professional as other books, and so a cover doesn't hurt to help a book look good.  Without a cover, to me, it still looks tatty.  For a print book, I think it is still very important.  I try not to 'judge a book' by its cover entirely, but I feel there is a pride issue involved in a cover, and the cover can help set the mood a little.  Sometimes, a cover is only window dressing, and there's only so much that can be done to disguise McDonald's as a gourmet or 'healthy' restaurant before people say: 'you're trying to trick me.'  Likewise, if the food's good inside a restaurant, it won't really matter what the sign says after that.


----------



## jongoff (Mar 31, 2011)

The cover remains a huge factor for me.  It is what make me look at the book in the first place.  A really good title can do it too, but that's no indicator.  I mean, DUNE is a fairly bland title, and the book is phenomenal, so the cover does play a big role in getting me to pick the book up.  I don't buy it, though, until I've read the first few pages, so that's always been the case.


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

I'll still look at the blurb, reviews, samples, et cetera, but a good cover helps catch my eye when I'm just browsing. Conversely, a really unprofessional cover may push me away unless the blurb sounds fantastic.


----------



## Keith B. Darrell (Apr 27, 2011)

The cover may draw my attention, but since I'll be spending 99% of my time focused on what's between the covers, I tend to discount them. If one of my favorite authors releases a new book, I'll order it without even knowing what the cover looks like.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

I know a lot of people don't like to judge books by their covers - however it is the first impression point for many cold-sales and thus it does deserve to be treated with a level of authority.


----------

